# Anesthesia code for biopsy of sacrum



## missyah20 (Jun 18, 2013)

Good Afternoon,
  I am looking for some input on what anesthesia code would be appropriate for a biopsy of the sacrum.

Thanks!


----------



## syllingk (Jun 20, 2013)

from what you posted my best guess would be 01120.


----------

